
Redis Cuckoo Filter Library - drenvuk
https://github.com/kristoff-it/redis-cuckoofilter
======
kristoff_it
Hi, author here, let me know if t here are any questions. The core logic of
this library is implemented in [https://github.com/kristoff-it/zig-
cuckoofilter](https://github.com/kristoff-it/zig-cuckoofilter) so that it can
be used also outside of Redis.

